# Ventilador de techo Vec 56"



## antonio villa arana (Mar 29, 2014)

el rotor del ventilador pega en un costado de la chapa y quiero sacarlo para revisar el rodamiento pero no se como hacerlo. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2014)

¿ Que opinas sobre publicar unas fotos como para ver el ventilador y su posible desarmado ?

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## antonio villa arana (Mar 29, 2014)

me pueden ayudar para poder quitarla carcasa iferior del ventilador para revisar el rodamiento ya que rosa en un costado. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2014)

¿ Te parece que se puede apreciar algo en esta imagen ? 


Ver el archivo adjunto 107606​


----------



## antonio villa arana (Mar 29, 2014)

la parte de abajo es la carcasa del ventilador esa es la que quiero sacar para poder cambiar el rodamiento ya que tiene juego y roza con los lados de la carcasa, aqui otra vez la foto


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2014)

si no me equivoco ese ventilador tiene la carcasa agarrada por dentro, tendrías que ver como esta metido porque tiene dos eje. búscale la maña. NO busques tornillos 

saludos : la foto chiquita jajaja este *fogo*


----------



## antonio villa arana (Mar 29, 2014)

gracias sstc por tu respuesta, lo tomare en cuenta saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Mar 29, 2014)

no va a presión?  no te fijaste se agarra sobre el mismo rodamiento....


----------



## antonio villa arana (Mar 29, 2014)

en la foto no se aprecia bien, pero arriba se ve un balero que lo cubre la carcasa  que quite y abajo esta otra carcasa y el embobinado gira en el rodamiento que esta bajo del mismo. Gracias de todos modos Crlos por tu respuesta.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2014)

angel36 dijo:


> no va a presión?  no te fijaste se agarra sobre el mismo rodamiento....



Angel tiene razon va a presion






como podrás ver la mayoría de los ventiladores de techo tienen la misma característica de agarre


----------



## angel36 (Mar 29, 2014)

si mal no recuerdo tengo un motor de esos por ahi ... si lo encuentro le hago la autopsia.... jejeje pero creo que esos blancos que viene con esa cinta uniendo las dos tapas....  van a presion las dos... y si se golpea se desbalancean.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2014)

angel36 dijo:


> dos tapas....  van a presion las dos... y si se golpea se desbalancean.



 si si es un falla muy conocida


----------



## proteus7 (Mar 30, 2014)

yo apenas repare un ventilador de esos  y efectivamente la tapa o carcasa de abajo va a presion, y cuando lo volvi a armar empezo a rozar pero le di unos golpes (con un martillo) leves en la carcasa  y asi dejo de rozar,


----------



## antonio villa arana (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracias angel 36, sstc y proteus 7 efectivamente es de esos blancos y el de abajo va a presion y lo quiero desarmar porque pienso que tiene juego el rodamiento y tratar de arreglarlo.Gracias a todos por su respuesta, saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Mar 30, 2014)

bien usa ahora todo el "folclore" que hay con respecto a aflojar metales ( rodamientos en este caso)  empeza con algun aceite de eso que aflojan todo  =)  si no proba con coc*cola dejalo unas horas vas a ver que salen facil ... los rodamientos saben salir si los calentas un poco (se dilatan) ojo con las bobinas que estan bobinadas con alambre muy finito.. 

por aca te seguimos......


----------



## antonio villa arana (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracias Angel66 por el tip,saludos

gracias Angel 36 por el tip, saludos


----------

